# Chum sành bị rò rỉ chỉ xử lý với 2 bước sau đây



## gomsubaokhanh (4/8/21)

Chum sành có nguyên liệu từ cao lanh nung ở nhiệt độ cao. Khi sử dụng lâu, bị va đập sẽ gây ra hiện tượng chum sành bị rò rỉ vì rạn nứt. Gặp trường hợp này, anh em cũng không nên quá lo lắng vì Bảo Khánh sẽ chỉ anh em mẹo trị dứt điểm trường hợp này.

2 bước xử lý chum sành bị rò rỉ tại nhà đơn giản mà ai cũng làm được!
Anh em trước khi xử lý chum, kiểm tra trên thân chum xem có logo của Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh không nhé. Nếu mua trong khoảng thời gian 2 năm trở lại và chum sành bị rò rỉ do lỗi kỹ thuật, anh em gọi ngay hotline 0901 500 333 - 0886 855 575 - 0886 323 323 để rinh ngay 1 chum miễn phí khác nhé.

Bảo Khánh bảo hành tất cả các loại chum sành 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 2 năm. Anh em khỏi lo phải đọc bài viết dưới! Nếu không, mời anh em tham khảo các các bước xử lý khi chum sành bị rò rỉ dưới đây nhé!




Bước 1: Xác định lỗ rò, vết rạn nứt trên thân chum
Muốn sửa thì phải biết chỗ sai đúng không anh em. Trước khi xử lý chum sành bị rò rỉ, anh em cần phải kiểm tra để biết chỗ thủng, từ đó mới có thể tìm phương hướng sửa. Bởi tùy vào kích thước vết nứt, chúng ta lại có những cách cứu vãn khác nhau.

Nếu vết nứt thành vết to, toác hẳn ở thân chum do bị va đập mạnh, khi đổ nước vào chum nước bị chảy thay vì rò, tốt nhất anh em nên thay chum mới. Bởi vết nứt như vậy đã ảnh hưởng phần xương gốm và cấu trúc của chum.

Nếu có đắp lại bằng các nguyên vật liệu xây dựng khác, anh em cũng sẽ không được thưởng thức hương rượu êm đích thực của rượu ngâm chum sành đâu!

Bên cạnh đó, anh em có thể thay đổi mục đích sử dụng của chum cũ. Thay vì ngâm rượu, anh em chuyển chum sang trồng cây. Đây là một cách vô cùng sáng tạo. Kiểu trang trí này thường được bày trong các biệt thự có vườn rộng.

Nếu vết nứt chỉ là những vết nhỏ dạng lỗ, li ti ở thân chum hoặc xuất hiện dưới đáy chum, anh em hãy làm theo những bước bên dưới.
>>> xem thêm: 2 bước xử lý chum sành bị rò rỉ đơn giản tại nhà – Ai cũng làm được


----------

